# WANTED: Analog Clock Program



## chemistry_geek (Feb 18, 2002)

Does anyone know how if a clock program could be written using a picture of my favorite watch?  Attached is a picture of it.

Just for the curious.  The watch is made by Buren, a Swiss company.  It has 17 jewels, is truely mechanical and requires winding every 36 hours, and is gold plated.  It cost $80.00 at a watch factory outlet in Lancaster Pennsylvania.


----------



## rinse (Feb 18, 2002)

why not hack the clock app that comes with OSX? do some pixel surgery and replace the tif resources in it...

painstaking, but could be fun.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 19, 2002)

That's an idea, thank you.


----------

